

Onboarding teardowns - kentf
http://www.useronboard.com/onboarding-teardowns/

======
lylebarrere
Frequently when I open a new app I need to do something with it immediately,
but would like a chance to watch the on boarding information later. This is
almost as useful as being able to access it inapp.

